
Ask HN: International SaaS startups which payment system do you use? - xstartup
We&#x27;ve been using PayPal so far.
But recently Stripe started offering USD settlement.<p>Did anyone test conversion rate (CR) of PayPal vs Stripe.<p>I assume PayPal to offer higher CR and less fraud.<p>But at the same time, PayPal has reputation for banning people randomly. Secondly, sometimes PayPal is a problem for few customers who have unverified PayPal account trying to use subscribe.
======
staticgarden
Just add stripe, they are miles ahead of the competition and it is just so
damn easy to set them up.

Paypal is gonna cut your conversion rate by a huge percent. I had a startup
which initially had just paypal and after adding stripe my number of signups
doubled. There are a lot of people who _hate_ paypal or don't have an account
with Paypal.

~~~
cimmanom
PayPal does have options now (actually, they've had them I think for a decade
at this point) to support straight up credit and debit card processing for
customers who don't have PayPal accounts.

